# Brandywines Risky Rygg's!



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

After a hard summer ( I lost my 6 year old Brittany this summer) I did some looking around and found a great breeder out of Indiana. I talked to him for hours about puppies and possibly one out of his litter! He really felt for me and the loss of my Britt. and he bumped me to the front of the line on one of his pups ( a long story short would bring us to his first dog which was his favorite and a Brittany as well). So we met at his deer camp in Grantsburg WI this weekend to pick the little guy up! He was down for a test near the cities and had 17 dogs and 2 puppies packed in his truck so we got to meet all of his dog's...litterally! The best part was getting to meet my pups parents. His mother is HRCH UH Brandywines Front Paige News - runner up at 2010 BSS Upland Nationals in Intermediate who was just a sweet heart! She was loving me up like she new I was leaving with one of her puppies and I had to pass her test! Father is HRCH UH Brandywines Bessie's Mojo UNCH11 who is just as fun loving as Paige. He just recieved 2 Finish Passes this weekend and has past all his test so far this fall. Both are a bit bigger for Boykins and exactly what I was looking for! So without anymore introduction here is Brandywines Risky Rygg's!

Thank you Phil and Karen Hinchman (breeders)! The experience was one of many memories!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mav, thats a good looking pup...... and you can delivery in those eyes. You'll be rolling in no time.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks Dick! He is showing good signs for the field at an early age!


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

They're Right up the road from me.. Some of the Top Boykins in the country hands down!


----------

